# SQ --Soldier Qualifing



## oldmatelot (24 Oct 2011)

Has anyone uncovered videos similar to Basic UP for this course?

Thanks


----------



## Precept (24 Oct 2011)

Pretty sure there aren't any.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Oct 2011)

SQ is a separate course from Basic Training (BMQ) therefore you will not find Basic Up documenting that course


----------



## Lowlander (24 Oct 2011)

SQ is now called BMQ (Land)


----------



## oldmatelot (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the info. Went through Basic at Cornwallis in 63 and grandson is now in BMQ so just doing some exploring. Thanks again


----------



## Precept (27 Oct 2011)

oldmatelot said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Went through Basic at Cornwallis in 63 and grandson is now in BMQ so just doing some exploring. Thanks again



SQ is pretty much a refresher of things taught in BMQ, with a couple more weapons to qualify on. If you get a good staff and weather, it's not bad.


----------



## Lare (8 Nov 2011)

If your curious: 

SQ (Now BMQ (L)) is now 21 training days (1 month), and like BMQ, is section off by weeks. 

Week 1 is weapon familiarization with the C6, as well as various theory based classes. You spend a few days learning how to use the 522's as well. The standard PT and Inspections, basic-style, are present. 

Week 2 is the C9, more theory classes, more PT, and more Inspections.

Week 3 is the fun, or hell (depending on the person, weather, staff) week. You get to fire off the C6 and 9, followed by a week in the field putting all the theory you've learned to practical use. Sleep dep is very present. Think the Farnham portion of Basic, only longer, with much less sleep, and no cozy fiberglass huts to keep you warm. 

Week 4 is Grenades, the M72, and a written test.

Hope this answers some questions for people.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Nov 2011)

That is how your course was ran.  The  schedule can change depending on how runs the course, for example when I ran the course the field exercise was done last and all the ranges were done prior.  It is not written in stone how the course is to be run and things change depending on availability of ranges, training area and so on.


----------



## Robert0288 (8 Nov 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> If your curious:
> 
> SQ (Now BMQ (L)) is now 21 training days (1 month), and like BMQ, is section off by weeks.
> 
> ...



I'm a little confused, did you only do one ftx?  

First week we did the C6 + classes. 2nd was C9, M72, Grenades with classes. 3rd we did FTX1 which was a week learning about cam and concealment, patrols, hides, section attacks and basically all the fieldcraft.  Then ftx2 which was when all the PO checks were done.  Then the week after was 1 range day + days of weapons cleaning.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Nov 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused, did you only do one ftx?
> 
> First week we did the C6 + classes. 2nd was C9, M72, Grenades with classes. 3rd we did FTX1 which was a week learning about cam and concealment, patrols, hides, section attacks and basically all the fieldcraft.  Then ftx2 which was when all the PO checks were done.  Then the week after was 1 range day + days of weapons cleaning.



Sometimes they combine FTX 1 and FTX 2 into one exercise in order to maximize the amount of time in the field so the candidates can have more time learning field skills.


----------



## jasonf6 (8 Nov 2011)

I'm former Infantry trying to re-enlist as RMS Clerk after a 3B release and am worried about SQ.  Not because I can't do it, although it has been a long while (7-8yrs) since doing anything field releated but because the instructors might think I've retained it all and should know everything. 

I'm also a little concerned because everyone else will be showing up to SQ with their kit fully ready.  I myself have been given a Recruit School Bypass so I forsee two scenarios: 1) Sent to PAT Platoon in Borden to get "up-to-speed" and then put on a SQ; or, 2) Sent to SQ fresh off the street with no time to get kit in order while training at the same time.


----------



## Precept (12 Nov 2011)

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> I'm former Infantry trying to re-enlist as RMS Clerk after a 3B release and am worried about SQ.  Not because I can't do it, although it has been a long while (7-8yrs) since doing anything field releated but because the instructors might think I've retained it all and should know everything.
> 
> I'm also a little concerned because everyone else will be showing up to SQ with their kit fully ready.  I myself have been given a Recruit School Bypass so I forsee two scenarios: 1) Sent to PAT Platoon in Borden to get "up-to-speed" and then put on a SQ; or, 2) Sent to SQ fresh off the street with no time to get kit in order while training at the same time.




If your sent to Borden, I think RMS Clerks are on PRETC. The PRETC staff do a good job of making sure everyone has their kit sorted before they go to SQ, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (20 Nov 2011)

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> I'm former Infantry trying to re-enlist as RMS Clerk after a 3B release and am worried about SQ.  Not because I can't do it, although it has been a long while (7-8yrs) since doing anything field releated but because the instructors might think I've retained it all and should know everything.
> 
> I'm also a little concerned because everyone else will be showing up to SQ with their kit fully ready.  I myself have been given a Recruit School Bypass so I forsee two scenarios: 1) Sent to PAT Platoon in Borden to get "up-to-speed" and then put on a SQ; or, 2) Sent to SQ fresh off the street with no time to get kit in order while training at the same time.



I just came out of SQ 2 weeks ago, we had Air force MPs doing SQ, they were sent to the QM and signed for kit they needed for the course. Our course was run off by the old course layout, we didn't get to fire the M72, but everyone else that's going to do SQ will get a chance to fire it now. Either way, they touch up on everything you would need to know from Basic.


----------



## jasonf6 (20 Nov 2011)

Sleath said:
			
		

> I just came out of SQ 2 weeks ago, we had Air force MPs doing SQ, they were sent to the QM and signed for kit they needed for the course. Our course was run off by the old course layout, we didn't get to fire the M72, but everyone else that's going to do SQ will get a chance to fire it now. Either way, they touch up on everything you would need to know from Basic.


I remember a lot but would need a refresher so this is good.  I just don't want to get there and be crapped on because I don't have my name sewn into my boxers 6 stitches per inch.


----------



## GreenIsGood (23 Nov 2011)

Folks, beware of the current fact sheets for ACISS (both the Web version and the PDF). They erroneously state that the SQ course is 10 weeks long. I've reported the error.


----------



## jasonf6 (24 Nov 2011)

GreenIsGood said:
			
		

> Folks, beware of the current fact sheets for ACISS (both the Web version and the PDF). They erroneously state that the SQ course is 10 weeks long. I've reported the error.


Tac a few more weeks on to that and you'd basically be doing Infantry QL3. 

Also, I note that the RMS Clerk training breakdown on the forces.ca doesn't have them going to BMQ-L but the recruiter tells me they do.  Other trades have the BMQ-L listed so I'm not sure why RMS doesn't.


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Nov 2011)

I was on course with a number of clerks.  So at least in the reserve world they do SQ/BMQ-L


----------

